# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  نفرات برتر هر شهر آزمون های گاج

## Saeed79

سلام
دوستان قلمچی یکی از مزیت هایی که داره اینه که نفرات برتر هر شهر رو میتونی ببینی و خیلی به ایجاد انگیزه کمک میکنه ...
میخواستم ببینم گاج هم چنین چیزی داره ؟

----------


## a.ka

> سلام
> دوستان قلمچی یکی از مزیت هایی که داره اینه که نفرات برتر هر شهر رو میتونی ببینی و خیلی به ایجاد انگیزه کمک میکنه ...
> میخواستم ببینم گاج هم چنین چیزی داره ؟


تو هر شهر ندااره . ولی چند نفر برتر رو میتونی از اینجا ببینی نفرات برتر آزمون های سراسری

----------


## B_m10m_O

یادمه پارسال که من بودم داشت....بای حضوری به نمایندگیشون سر میزدی و نتایج رو میگرفتی. امسالم احتمالا همینطوره....

----------


## fifi.ml

همین مزیت لامصب بچه هارو میکشونه به تقلب دیگه [emoji58]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

